

You'll never be Chinese - onetimeuse001
http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/politics/mark-kitto-youll-never-be-chinese-leaving-china/

======
lkrubner
Off topic: what is the cultural or psychological meaning of these one-off
usernames on Hacker News? Last week I referred to Lisp in the past tense and
someone created a username "presenttense" to correct me. Is it suppose to be a
clever way of saying something, to create a one-time username? Or is that some
people really need that much anonymousness? Should I assume that some of these
one-offs are people who work for Ycombinator, who perhaps do not want to
attach their normal usernames to something that some might interpret as
snarky?

(edit: why downvote this? It is a serious question. I am curious why people
create one-off usernames. And I am curious what the Hacker News community
thinks of this practice. Another thread today was about how to improve voting
on Hacker News. Do one-off accounts throw off the way karma should work, in an
ideal system? That's a valid question, when we consider how to make the
community better.)

~~~
erickhill
I've often thought that some of these one-offs are owned by long-time HN'ers
who want to post content or comments across topics they find interesting, but
don't fit well into the perceived "right content" moderation buckets. Much
like your off-topic (but valid to HN) comment above... I could be wrong, but
I've assumed it was a means to provide fringe topics/discussion without
"damaging" their more popular personas.

------
andrewcooke
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4366203>

------
russell
The article is very interesting, much more so than the meta discussion here.
Mark's thesis is that the middle class have no place to put their money except
in real estate which is creating an unsustainable bubble which will lead
shortly to a crash and a possibly violent upheaval. The Chinese have many
unfulfilled needs, such as health care, which could be funded by their foreign
earnings, but this would drive the dollar down and the yuan up, killing the
boom.

He states that the consensus driven leadership is hiding from the problems of
the bubble economy. Interesting times.

~~~
saurik
I did find it interesting that in 183 comments that were left on this article
(not now, as this is a repost, but in the earlier discussion that was linked),
there was scant mention of the property bubble, excepting one person who
simply said "definitely"; I found the progression fascinating, and am going to
now go back through and re-read some of the previous articles I had seen on
Chinese property valuations again to learn more.

